# Libertad Sudamericana



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2010)

Hoy aquí es feriado nacional adelantado ya que mañana se conmemora el fallecimiento del General Don José de San Martín , artífice de la liberación de Argentina , Chile y Perú (bastión de la colonia Española en Sudamérica)








El tema lo pongo a fines informativos y no para debatirlo , evitando así herir susceptibililidades de las distintas naciones intervinientes 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_de_San_Martín

Saludos !


----------



## bramhs (Ago 21, 2010)

Una duda, soy nuevo y acabo de llegar y me pica la curiosidad. El foro en su origen es español, sudamericano, argentino... Entiendo que está orientado a toda la inmensa comunidad hispana, pero cuál es su origen?

Lo digo p*OR*q*UE* veo que mucha gente habla de Usted al referirse a los demás.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 21, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/historia-nuestra-comunidad-19176/


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...se conmemora el fallecimiento del General Don José de San Martín , artífice de la liberación de Argentina , Chile y Perú (bastión de la colonia Española en Sudamérica)...


Mejor no debatirlo, porque terminaríamos en una discusión importante (en mi opinión nunca defendió ni un interés argentino este hombre...)

Pero que se ganó un lugar en la historia, se lo ganó.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mejor no debatirlo, porque terminaríamos en una discusión importante (en mi opinión nunca defendió ni un interés argentino este hombre...)
> 
> Pero que se ganó un lugar en la historia, se lo ganó.
> 
> Saludos



Cuando decís que San Martín nunca defendió ni un interés argentino, ¿A que te referis en concreto? Me dejás con la curiosidad.

Y no me parece mala idea que termine esto en una discusión. Desde chicos se nos impone una visión bastante viciada (y vaciada) de la historia, que normalmente aceptamos sin más. Asi que podrían sacarse algunas conclusiones interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

Upa...
Puede ser largo, bastante largo, pero veamos qué sale.

Empecemos por la historia de la señorita Cuqui, de cuarto grado, que nos contaba que nació en Yapeyú (hablo de San Martín, no de la maestra) y se fue a España a hacer su carrera militar, después a Inglaterra y volvió acá a libertar medio continente para la gloria y el regocijo latinoamericano.

En resumidas cuentas, eso es lo que te cuentan y es la historia que escribió Mitre después de llegar al poder. Es la misma versión de la historia que te pone a Lavalle y a Dorrego como próceres y seres dignos de "recibir" una calle.
Pero si uno mató al otro, ¿cómo pueden ser los dos próceres?. Dorrego fue electo Gobernador de Buenos Aires por aquellos años, Lavalle lo derrocó y se lo llevó al medio del monte donde lo mató. Todos lo sabemos, el mismo libro de historia lo dice, pero los dos son próceres, merecen el bronce y el respeto según el historiador que nos cuenta la historia de San Martín...

Mitre encabezó e ideó un montón de golpes de estado que no tuvieron éxito, intentó derrocar sistemáticamente a Rosas (a quien no apoyo, pero el espíritu golpista queda en evidencia ahí) y fue quien dio por tierra con la constitución federal de 1853 al derrotar a Urquiza y cambiar al modelo unitario con centro en Buenos Aires. Y aún hoy seguimos con la mentira del país federal... Somos unitarios, qué tanto.

Pero, ¿por qué esta vuelta tan grande para hablar de San Martín?
Ya vamos a llegar... Un poquito de paciencia.
Tras la toma de poder de Mitre, todo el país estaba bastante revuelto: Imaginate que pasar de un modelo federal, en el que te autogobernás, a uno en que estás bajo el capricho de una mugrosa ciudad "de por allá lejos" no es algo que se acepte fácilmente. Lo que hacía falta eran cosas que unificaran posiciones y pensamientos. Ni lento ni perezoso y para afianzar su posición de poder, Mitre escribió la historia. Todos héroes, todas las facciones eran buenas... y todo así. Nada de discordias, nunca hubo conflictos y si alguno murió... Bueno, siempre hay alguno que se muere, qué tanto...

Retomemos a San Martín. Nació en Yapeyú y se fue de muy chico (a los 7) a estudiar a España (esto te lo cuentan siempre), donde entró al ejército. Ahí hizo carrera y ascendió bastante rápido.
Recordarás a un tal Napoleón Bonaparte y recordarás también que invadió España.
¿A que no sabés quién estaba peleando por España contra Napoleón? Sí, adivinaste, el mismísimo Don José.
La invasión fue en 1809 y este hombre combatió en Bailén (1808) y La Albuera (1811). No suena a algo que haría un tipo que está en contra de España o quie al menos espera que ese pedazo de tierra donde nació se libere de su control. Mientras más estuviera ocupada por los franceses, mejor, más fácil para conspirar en su contra...

Dicen los que saben que el genio militar de San Martín era comparable al de Napoleón, que era un estratega de lo mejor que había y toma contacto con los ingleses (en La Albuera sobre todo) y se va  después a Inglaterra dicen que a "perfeccionarse" y andá a saber qué  más. Que ahí entró a la Logia Lautaro y que de ahí volvió a Argentina. Y  punto.

Indaguemos un poquito más en el tema este...
En La Albuera (1811), el comandante de las tropas inglesas que peleaban contra Napoleón (junto con las españolas donde estaba San Martín) era William Carr Beresford. El nombre no dice nada, peeeeero... ¿Quién comandaba las tropas británicas que intentaron la Primera Invasión Inglesa? (1806) 
Un cigarro para el señor que dijo Beresford, está en lo correcto. Y el inglés este tenía buen ojo para encontrar talentos...

La Segunda Invasión Inglesa fue tan poco exitosa como la primera (esperaban encontrar apoyo por acá, pero no los querían ni un poquito) y guarda un dato interesante. La comandaba un tal Whitelocke al que expulsaron de forma casi vergonzante para la corona inglesa, así que lo mandaron a juicio.
En la resolución conta:


> ...la expedición al mando de Whitelocke fracasó completamente...lo que  ha desvanecido todas las esperanzas que se abrigaban de abrir nuevos  mercados a nuestras manufacturas


Fuente

Abrir nuevos mercados... El interés inglés estaba sólo en abrir mercados, les importaba un cuerno la independencia, el color o la ideología de quien fuera mientras comerciaran con ellos. Ya la invasión "tradicional" había probado (dos veces) ser ineficaz en estas tierras.
Entonces llega el turno de hablar del plan de un escocés, Thomas Maitland, que había ideado una estrategia en 1800 que regía las invasiones de 1806 y 1807, el Plan Maitland:

-Ganar el control de Buenos Aires.
-Tomar posiciones en Mendoza.
-Coordinar las acciones con un ejército libertador en Chile.
-Cruzar los Andes.
-Derrotar a los españoles y controlar Chile.
-Continuar por mar hacia Perú y  liberarlo.
Fuente

El asunto es que necesitarían hacerlo desde adentro, no había manera de entrar por la fuerza en Buenos Aires, como ya habían comprobado. Y el comandante de la Primera Invasión conoce a San Martín...
Teniendo gente capaz de entrar en los dominios españoles en américa, se puede saltear ese maldito primer punto de tomar Buenos Aires, que tanto había costado.

Vuelve entonces al país el Santo de la Espada, se las arregla para ser nombrado Gobernador de Cuyo por Gervasio Posadas. ¿Para qué? nos preguntamos siempre... ¿Por qué lo aceptó? Ah, claro... El plan decía cruzar desde Mendoza...

Aparece el Ejército de Los Andes, según la historia Mitresca financiado en su enorme mayoría por las joyas de las eternas Damas Patricias. O era muy barato armar un ejército en esos días, o las damas estas tenían muchísimas joyas o hay gato encerrado acá...
Efectivamente, la principal fuente de financiamiento de ese ejército vino de un empréstito que pidió en 1816 Pueyrredón (Director Supremo por ese entonces) a... Inglaterra.
San Martín le había vendido muy bien el plan independentista...

Bien, así las cosas, Inglaterra financió el ejército que se estaba formando en Mendoza para cruzar a Chile y sacar a los españoles. Cualquier tufillo a plan inglés es totalmente justificado.
Se conocen (por Mitre inclusive) los llamados que hubo desde Buenos Aires para que San Martín llevara sus tropas hacia ciertos puntos en conflicto y los controlara, cosa que no hizo (desobedeció órdenes directas de sus superiores) por no considerarlo algo necesario...
Eso no se hace si sos militar, pero Mitre lo pintó como algo que era bueno, Raro, pero así lo ponen en los libros de historia.

A todo esto, entre Cochrane y Brown (uno, nacido, criado y educado en Inglaterra, adoptado por Chile, el otro, irlandés de cepa y adoptado por Argentina) limpiaron de barcos españoles las costas del pacífico. Entre ambos (llegados alrededor de 1810 a estas tierras) dejaron el mar libre y a los españoles sin capacidad de responder a la futura invasión.
Más ingleses en el medio.

El plan habla también de coordiner acciones con un ejército del lado chileno. O'Higgins (qué apellido tan chileno, ¿eh?) y sus hombres hacían exactamente eso.
San Martín cruza los Andes. Siempre nos cuentan del cruce difícil y esas cosas. Peeeeeero... Del lado chileno la cordillera es más empinada que del nuestro, así que subir desde ese lado sí que era algo casi impensable. Definitivamente la invasión no iba a venir desde ahí, sólo podíamos ir "de acá para allá" con un ejército. En el norte, donde entraban caminando los españoles, estaba solito Güemes que, con unas boleadoras grandes como una casa, peleaba y ganaba, frenándolos.

Luego de libertar Chile le ofrecen ser Gobernador de esas tierras. No acepta.
Pero si ya era Gobernador de Cuyo, ¿qué mejor que pasar a ser Gobernador de unas tierras más amplias? No... Había que terminar un plan, todavía...
Ok, lo que hace un patriota al conquistar un territorio es, en primera instancia, tratar de reclamarlo para su país. No lo hizo sino que promovió la creación de un gobierno independiente (no digo que esté mal, pero si estás en posición de reclamarlo para tu país...)
Bueno, intentemos por lo menos recuperar el dinero que costó la creación del ejército que cruzó los Andes... No, tampoco lo intentó.

En unos barquitos ingleses se fue hasta Perú, de nuevo guerra y expulsó a los españoles de allá. El Plan Maitland estaba curiosamente cumplido.
Sumado a eso, fue promoviendo la división política de estados en sudamérica, en cada lugar a donde llegaba. La cuenta es simple: Cuantos más estados, más posibilidades de comerciar con alguno habría...

Ahora tocaba lograr que en Europa reconocieran las independencias de los países, así España salía de la ecuación y el comercio no tendría restricciones. Hacia allá marchó San Martín a hacer el rosqueo político y acá quedo Bolívar, con la espada en la mano.

Hay más cosas, pero se hace largo esto.

Al final, 40-50 años después de esto, Mitre toma la pluma y escribe la historia que nos contaba la maestra... Y crea a San Martín héroe. 
Y el mismo Mitre convierte a Urquiza (su enemigo más odiado), en un prócer y se "proceriza" él mismo también.
Así las cosas, yo quiero escribir la historia...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 22, 2010)

Increíble. Jamás había escuchado esa versión acerca de San Martín. 

También está relacionado con el titulo del tema: "Libertad Sudamericana". Desde que los españoles llegaron a América hace 500 años atrás, creo que jamás se logró la independencia (y menos la libertad) de Latinoamérica; lo que sucedió en todo caso fue un "transpase" de colonias, del sistema de explotación y saqueo feudal de parte de españoles, portugueses, holandeses, ingleses,etc, (con la cual se pagó el desarrollo industrial europeo) al sistema de explotación y saqueo mediante el "libre comercio" 
detentado principalmente por Inglaterra y, mas tarde, por los Estados Unidos.
Que los revolucionarios liberales del siglo XIX hayan tratado de aprovechar los conflictos de intereses entre países imperialistas, y que se hayan visto condicionados por los mismos, lo creo. Que muchos de ellos hayan tratado de sacar partido de la situación en beneficio personal, también. Pero a San Martín lo clasificaba en la categoría de "ingenuos", no en la de "mercenarios"...

Saludos.


----------



## bramhs (Ago 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Última Edición por Cacho; Hace 11 Horas a las 20:26Razón: No estás en un chat, sino en un foro técnico.




*Sala de Charla*
Comparte charlas y momentos. No todo es Electrónica en la vida 

*chat*1 /tʃæt/ sustantivo
charla f, conversación f (esp AmL), plática f (AmC, Méx)


.. bueno, por si no sabías de dónde viene la palabra ó el significado del término y tal, 


Por otro lado, pocas faltas de ortografía encontrarás en mis mensajes, que no sea intencionado como la abreviación coloquial que tan "sabiamente" me has corregido y editado en el *sub*foro de temática off-topic.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

hola cacho y hola a todos.
lo de la historia de San Martin lo lei un poco rapido, a mi historia me da sueño como educacion civica  y recien me levanto.

pero hay algo que tengo claro, si bien me parece muy interesante la historia, conocerla en detalle , pero todo lo que pones cacho no me hace pensar que San Martin no sea merecedor de lo que tiene.
ni aunque me digan que sarmeinto cagaba a palos a los chicos o que uno de estos se caso con una piba de 15 años.
la iglesia de los leginarios de cristo fue fundada por un tipo que ahora salta que fue medio pedofilo.
la sociedad de ahora se basa en muchas cosas en la romana , y roma....buehh.

yo "creo" que todos somos humanos, lo que somos, hay millones de personas que somos intrascendentes en la historia., pero algunas no .
y quienes no lo son es seguro que generaron un remolino de cosas, y que se vieron envueltos en muchas situaciones que no cualquiera hubiese sido capaz de manejar .
es IMPOSIBLE que una persona en la historia haga una tortilla sin romper un monton de  huevos, cuando tenes poder .............que decir:
lo tenees y lo usas.
ser un Ghandi ??? 
seguro que hasta a el le encontras cosas.
pero si vas a ser parte de la historia, la cual juzgaran siempre muchos años despues , y sabes por que ??? 
por que siempre se juzgan los resultados, y a quien le convienen .

San Martin como muchos otros fue solo una herramienta de la historia, y le convino a quien le convino , no fue ghandi, ni fue jesus .
pero tuvo los huevos o la locura de hacer lo que hizo, y asi estamos hoy.
podriamos plantearnos incluso si nos convino o no . supongo que nos convino y por eso es un heroe.
fijate que las mismas acciones lo hacen heroe o no .segun si nos conviene a nosostros o no .

NO EXISTE un ser humano que realice actos de violencia grande y sostenida (absolutamente necesaria en la historia de el hombre ) y que ademas sea un justo , buenito y desinteresado.

igual SI me parece muy interesante que se de este debate, sin discutir, y me parece muy interesante la historia correcta,

pero sin olvidar que es la historia de otra epoca, y en esa epoca (en todas) siempre hubo gente que NO HIZO NADA, tambien hubo gente que no daba puntada sin hilo , que si hubiese hecho lo de San Martin lo habria hecho para quedarse CON TODO , cuantos tipos en la histria hubiesen terminado como dictadores de todo lo que hubiesen podido (ambicion) .


como dije, todos somos humanos, y unos pocos son capaces de generar un cambio , un remolino de eventos grandisimos, para bien o para mal.
es mas, eventos que uno pudo haber generado y luego aparecio  otro que se aprovecho (HDP) .

yo no voy a juzgar a nadie, no puedo , pero me parece imposible que un tipo tenrmine el juego de ese tipo invicto, quiero decir que si estas en una guerra es eso : una guerra, es mierda.
el tipo va a matar, no solo a enemigos, va a ASESINAR, y a gente inocente, y es muy facil , por que cuando estas metido en eso es asi.
y si confias en alguien te dan un tiro en la espalda y no llegas  a nada , no terminas.
no hablamos de ir a tomar el te con la abuela, hablamos de algo feo: 
guerras.
donde las reglas no existen, donde el poder se consigue matando al contrario.
donde te podes apoderar de lo que queres o de lo que conquistas.
yo , no se , dicen que Sam Martin dono muchas cosas, y no escuche que haya terminado de dictador en sud america.
pero no se olviden lo que somos :
humanos.
y de nuestra historia.
jamas en la historia de el hombre se cambio el rumbo tomando el te o siendo amables.
nos falta mucho para eso.

miren si vamos a criticar quienes fueron los que manipularon a San MArtin, quienes luego de que el libero a estos paises se pelearon por el poder, quienes traicionaron y engañaron (politica pura) y se quedaron con la torta .
San Martin se fue a francia con la pibita que se engancho .

miren la epoca , lo que habrian hecho uds. y lo que hicieron LOS OTROS .
y luego hablamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

no si se fue esto  o aquello ,solo que fue un gran militar y que gusta la marcha de san lorenzo,tengo varias verciones tocada por distintos autores,unas cantada y otras no ,pero todas suenan bonitas
aqui la tretra
MARCHA DE SAN LORENZO
Letra de C. J. Benielli
Música de Cayetano. A. Silva

Febo asoma; ya sus rayos
iluminan el histórico convento;
tras los muros, sordo ruido
oír se deja de corceles y de acero;
son las huestes que prepara
San Martín para luchar en San Lorenzo;
el clarín estridente sonó
y a la voz del gran jefe
a la carga ordenó.

Avanza el enemigo
a paso redoblado,
al viento desplegado
su rojo pabellón
al viento desplegado
su rojo pabellón.

Y nuestros granaderos,
aliados de la gloria,
inscriben en la historia
su página mejor.

Inscriben en la historia
su página mejor.

Cabral, soldado heroico,
cubriéndose de gloria,
cual precio a la victoria,
su vida rinde, haciéndose inmortal.

Y allí, salvo su arrojo,
la libertad naciente
de medio continente.

¡Honor, honor al gran Cabral!
Y allí, salvo su arrojo,
la libertad naciente
de medio continente.

¡Honor, honor al gran Cabral!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> pero si vas a ser parte de la historia, la cual juzgaran siempre muchos años despues , y sabes por que ???
> por que siempre se juzgan los resultados, y a quien le convienen.





fernandob dijo:


> San Martin como muchos otros fue solo una herramienta de la historia, y le convino a quien le convino , no fue ghandi, ni fue jesus .
> pero tuvo los huevos o la locura de hacer lo que hizo, y asi estamos hoy.
> podriamos plantearnos incluso si nos convino o no . supongo que nos convino y por eso es un heroe.
> fijate que las mismas acciones lo hacen heroe o no .segun si nos conviene a nosostros o no.





fernandob dijo:


> ...y me parece muy interesante la historia correcta, pero sin olvidar que es la historia de otra epoca, y en esa epoca (en todas) siempre hubo gente que NO HIZO NADA, tambien hubo gente que no daba puntada sin hilo , que si hubiese hecho lo de San Martin lo habria hecho para quedarse CON TODO , cuantos tipos en la histria hubiesen terminado como dictadores de todo lo que hubiesen podido (ambicion) .





fernandob dijo:


> miren si vamos a criticar quienes fueron los que manipularon a San MArtin, quienes luego de que el libero a estos paises se pelearon por el poder, quienes traicionaron y engañaron (politica pura) y se quedaron con la torta .
> San Martin se fue a francia con la pibita que se engancho .
> miren la epoca , lo que habrian hecho uds. y lo que hicieron LOS OTROS y luego hablamos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2010)

Aclaro algo que me parece que no quedó claro de lo que escribí más arriba.

Que se le debe mucho de las independencias sudamericanas, es cierto y no lo discuto.
Lo que no me parece cierto es la imagen que se creó alrededor de él. Lo que digo es que fue engrandecido por historiadores (Mitre por empezar) tanto como fue necesario para sus intereses.

Genio militar, sí. Que liberó varios países, también. No le discuto las maniobras militares ni esas cosas, sólo digo que no fue lo que nos pintaron durante mucho tiempo (como es bastante mentirosa toda la historia argentina que salió de Mitre).

Defendiendo intereses ingleses, propios, argentinos o peruanos, no importa, el resultado fue el que conocemos. Y de nuevo, no discuto el resultado, sólo hablo de los porqués.
Quizá en una sociedad pragmática como eternamente fue la nuestra, discutir los motivos no sea relevante frente a los resultados. Y menos en casos como este que tienen una raíz muy honda ya en nuestra cultura.

Me interesa saber qué fue lo que originó al país, de dónde salió y entender por qué es como es. Nada de lo que me enseñaron en la primaria/secundaria sobre historia tuvo nunca mucho sentido, leyendo un poco y uniendo cabos, empieza a tenerlo (por lo menos para mí).
No somos ángeles, ni descendemos de santos desinteresados. Tener claro eso es para mí importante.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Empecemos por la historia de la señorita Cuqui,


 
Basta ver el fin de esa historia:
Recordemos a donde nos condujo tan desinteresada “liberación” e “Independencia”.
Ferrocarriles: Ingleses por supuesto
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrocarril_Oeste_de_Buenos_Aires
Una red totalmente “unitaria” con “UNICO DESTINO”: Buenos Aires, y no por su condición de capital, o ciudad comercial o industrial, sino por su puerto.
Tranvías: cuando comenzó a ser negocio, ¿Quiénes aparecieron?
http://www.tranvia.org.ar/tranvias/ciudaddebsas.htm
Ni hablar de los frigoríficos: te acordes Cacho por la 60 al fondo…..La calle Nueva York 
El Suift y el Armourt (El segundo era una subsidiaria del primero)
Aunque de capitales eran Yankees, tenía como único objetivo la exportación a Inglaterra, luego de la falsa excusa de no importar ganado en pie por aftosa.
http://www.amigoslevene.com.ar/colaboraciones/05nuevayork.htm
http://www.welcomeargentina.com/riogallegos/frigorifico-swift.html
Las explotaciones de quebracho en el NE para durmientes del ferrocarril
http://www.lagazeta.com.ar/laforestal.htm
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/5870327/La-Forestal-(I).html
Simultáneamente la explotación de tanino para las curtiembres.Si los latifundios ganaderos eran ingleses, los frigoríficos eran ingleses, el tanino era de los ingleses…….. la manufactura de cuero ¿De quienes podía ser?Los grandes latifundios algodoneros en Chaco y su posterior producción, donde sino, en el puerto de Berisso- Por ingleses claro-
http://200.69.147.118/fototeca/index.php?_expresion_de_busqueda=industria+textil&campo=keywords&termino=&idItem=1799&pag=
El Banco Central de de la República Argentina 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banco_Central_de_la_Rep%C3%BAblica_ArgentinaVer: El proyecto de Sir Otto Niemeyer </SPAN>Ya me está dando un poco de verguenzaCreo que es suficiente………………..Luego vendría otro cambio de bandera:Esos muchachos rubios, tan serios y que hacen chocolates tan ricos……



Mientras los argentinos sigamos pensando que los ideales son “PRESINDIBLES”, y sigamos esperando que venga alguien de afuera a solucionar nuestros problemas, la celeste y blanca solo flameará en los mundiales de futbol.
Para los jovencitos:
http://solocineargentino.blogspot.com/2009/08/quebracho-1974.html
http://www.taringa.net/posts/tv-peliculas-series/788595/La-Patagonia-Rebelde---DVDRip.html

Perdón si me pase muchos pueblos…..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2010)

Cacho:

La teoría que proponés es la misma que dá Rodolfo Terragno (de quien me voy a abstener de opinar) en su libro _*Maitland y San Martín*_ (que pueden bajar gratuitamente de *acá *quienes quieran leerlo - ya va por la 3ra edición del 2001), de 1998; solo que recortada y reorientada.

Aún más, *acá *hay un tema en los foros de psicofxp.com que aún basado en el mismo libro, da una visión mas acorde al proceder de este hombre.

Esto lo comento por que no me gustan las propuestas de teorías *sin contexto*, en particular cuando pintan una "realidad (?)" sin referencia a las fuentes originales.

Espero que aquellos que vieron sus ideas un poco trastocadas por tu exposición, bajen el libro, lo lean, lo analicen y rastreen los miles de links que hay en la web...y en especial que puedan consultar, rastrear y obtener al menos las mismas fuentes de información que Terragno cita al final del libro, ya que el mismo fué "apoyado" por la Universidad de Quilmes - Argentina, y es probable que ahí hallan copias de esas referencias (y si no...San Google)....y por ultimo, que tengan sus propias conclusiones sobre este Gran Héroe Nacional.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2010)

La teoría que propongo no es exactamente la de Terragno, pero se parece.

No me convencen las níveas intenciones de las que lo han vestido a lo largo de varios libros de historia. Si fue un libertador o no, no lo discuto: Definitivamente lo fue.

Que siguió el Plan Maitland al pie de la letra no creo que se pueda discutir mucho que digamos. Ahora... Si lo juzgó como la mejor opción para independizar estas tierras de España y lo llevó a cabo, perfecto, será.
Pero para que esto sea factible deberíamos poder encontrar algún punto de contacto entre San Martín y lo que sería Argetnina después, o por lo menos un poco de asquito hacia España.

San Martín nació en Yapeyú, hijo de un militar español de carera, y se fue (junto con la familia) a España donde se educó y crió. ¿Qué razones tendría para querer independizar estos territorios entonces?
Definitivamente no fue amor al terruño, porque su terruño fue España.

Si odiaba a España y por eso fue que quiso sacarle sus dominios americanos, perfecto. Compro la teoría, pero no lo puedo comprar si peleaba contra Napoleón y a favor de España como lo hizo.

Digamos que estaba en la vía de hacer crecer al país que lo vio nacer, entonces la no-anexión de Chile (y ni siquiera intentarlo) no se condice con eso. Ni siquiera intentó dejar a Argentina en una posición ventajosa en lo político. Definitivamente no va por el lado de hacer crecer a este país.

Entonces... ¿Por qué hizo todo lo que hizo? (que fue mucho)

No creo que haya sido un agente inglés hecho y derecho como se plantea en el libro de Terragno. Estoy seguro de que actuó bien coordinado con ingleses y otros varios locales bien adoctrinados y entrenados por ingleses, pero de ahí a que sólo fuera un agente inglés, no compro. Algo más tiene que haber según me parece.

El motivo exacto no me queda claro del todo, pero sí tengo para mí que no es el San Martín de Mitre ni el del manual Santillana (¿siguen existiendo esos?) de sexto grado. Era demasiado inteligente como para creerlo un inocente monaguillo al que estafaron de acá o de allá. Como estratega que era (y de los buenos) no dudo que algún plan tenía atrás de todo lo que estaba haciendo, pero exactamente cuál era... Sólo puedo decir que no es lo que me pintaron durante tanto tiempo.

La historia inglesa está llena de ejemplos de este estilo, de entrar "de amigos" para tomar el control. Si por la fuerza no se puede, con un poco de miel atrapan a las moscas.
Pero me niego a ver a San Martín como una mosca más que cayó en la misma trampa.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

ah....... cuando se ponen a hablar de politica........
ojo cacho , me parece bien lo que pones, si vamos a hablar de presicion y de historia , seamos correctos , ya de grandes no nos engañemos, no dudo ni discuto ni estoy en contra de la verdad ni de lo que pones.

como vamos a enseñale eso a nuestros hijos de chiquitos ?? 
quieren que sean sociopatas ? o que se suiciden ?? 

anastasia,conocen la historia =?? 
la vida es bella , ....que decir ?? 
las mil y una noches...relinda, el tipo se las transaba y las mataba ..
las simpaticas de el descubrimiento y colonizacion de america de disney ?? .

en fin, una cosa tipica de "los historiadores " es hacer una torta dulce para los niños con carne putrefacta , no se....no soy psicologo, pero por algo sera ?? .

me encanto AVATAR que pone a cada quien en su lugar , por fin.

pero de todo esto ultimo que he leido vemos que hay gente , grupos (inglaterra es un buen ejemplo de gente inteligente , preecisa, manipuladora , infernal) .
a San Martin, que les voy a decir, creo que se perdio mas atras, o no ??
todo esto ultimo , y los videso hablan de otras cosas:
de gente manipuladora, y de una raza MANIPULABLE.

y lo de inglaterra y la Argentina naciente, que esperaban ?? -
diganme la verdad.
me hacen recordar a la grandiosa pelicula "LA MISION" CON la actuacion imposible de ser mejor de robert de niro , desde ese dia ese tipo para mi esta .......en lo mejor.
bueno, volviendo a lo de antes.,
imaginemos Argentina liberada.
o imaginemos a los de "la mision" .
libres en el paraiso.

alguien cree que simplemente ibamos a crecer en libertad? corrriendo por el prado y recogiendo flores?? 
vean como es la hisoria, como es el ser humano .
lo estan diciendo uds. mismos en los textos mas arriba, y estan enturbiando el tema (sera por eso que disney gasta toneladas de azucar para hacerlo dulce??? ).

volviendo al tema:
si dejamos ese paraiso libre sera enseguida dominado por los mas vivos y atorrantes que esten ahi cerca.
y si no hubiese vivos y atorrantes cerca simplemente sera "colonizado" por vivos y atorrantes lejanos apenas se den cuenta que hay un lugar rico y sin dueño (por dueño me refiero a un vivo y atorrante) .

si, es muy util e interesante lo que dicen, el saber cual es la realidad , pero no lo cuenten en la primaria,.
no le caguen la infancia a los pibes che..............
dejenlos  creer, disfrutar creyendo que un ogro es  schrek , no un asesino REAL .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> La historia inglesa está llena de ejemplos de este estilo, de entrar "de amigos" para tomar el control. Si por la fuerza no se puede, con un poco de miel atrapan a las moscas.
> Pero me niego a ver a San Martín como una mosca más que cayó en la misma trampa.
> 
> Saludos


quizás sea todo mas simple,al tipo le gusta pelear,y lo hizo solo por gusto,por gusto de pelear,quizás ni pensó que iba a quedar en la historia ,nomas  se quiso hacer el napoleón y le salio todo de pura suerte,que después otros la aprovecharon 
para  pintar la historia como mas le quedaba bien a sus fines políticos ,
saludos 
pd: es algo simplista mi teoría sin fundamentos dado mi poco nivel académico,aunque también me niego a creer todo al pie de la letra lo que dicen los libros,aunque por lo menos la mitad tiene que ser verdad


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

no es tan loca tu teoria, el che guevara tambien pega ahi :
era un idealista, o un loco terrorista, o un peleador, cuando terminaba una buscaba otra.
hay gente asi.
necesitan un enemigo siempre .
y a vecs hay un vivo a un lado, que se queda con la torta.
no se ni me importa cual fue la historia de el che y de fidel.
pero el che cuando no hizo mas falta se elimino y fidel se hizo "el benefactor" o el papa de cuba.

yo que se.
San Martin no termino en Argentina hecho un terrateniente o un dictador.
la verdad muchachos, siempre es lo mismo .
para que perder tiempo con tipos que murieron hace mil años , o 100 .....o 10.

si siempre tenemos HDP  nuevos que nos estan enredando la vivora y ?? 
a veces ni nos damos cuenta, otras no podemos hacer nada.

si, esta bueno aprender de la historia para avivarnos hoy.
pero ......llueven los de hoy.son plaga.

no se si san martin tenia un plan preciso bajo la manga, que lo impulso o que no .
pero el tipo  hizo lo suyo, y se fue.
miren como es hoy dia :
el que agarra un poco de manija no la larga, es como una droga.
en la politica, en la industria, en la TV !!!!! .


isabel peron esta en españa y NO JODE MAS A NADIE .
sin embargo , diganme otro que sea asi ???? aca cuando muerden la carne, cuando probaron la sangre (o mas bien la plata facil de la politica corrupta) nadie quiere largar mas el lugar,no importa cuanto hayan hecho de desastre, no importa que hayan volado un pueblo, o matadoa su hijo , haber estafado a el  pais o tener muchas causas pendientes, o tener un historial de corrupcion, o ...........no se van , no largan, son como drogadictos.

San Martin se fue.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 22, 2010)

Me voy un poco de tema. Pero es que hay violencia y violencia:

- Isabel Perón (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/María_Estela_Martínez_de_Perón) no molestará mas a nadie, pero como presidenta que fue de la Argentina le pesa la responsabilidad  por los secuestros, torturas y asesinatos durante su mandato ya fuese mediante la Triple A o mediante los propios militares que la derrocaron.

- Esa versión de que Ernesto Guevara fue asesinado por el propio Castro es una mentira, difundida mientras Guevara se preparaba para actuar en El Congo. Y fue eliminado no porque no hiciese falta (no lo mataron los cubanos) sino porque era un peligro para las clases dominantes en Bolivia (lo mató el Ejército local, asesorado por los estadounidenses).
Y Castro se quedó en Cuba, en distintas posiciones de mando. Al fin y al cabo, la toma del Estado es apenas un primer paso en la transformación de un país. Y la transformación de un país (para bien o para mal; en el caso de Cuba creo lo primero) exige el uso de la violencia organizada.
Por las dudas lo aclaro: todos los Estados ejercen violencia. La diferencia está en los intereses que defiende. 

-Yo no tomaría como modelo ni a Jesús ni a Gandhi. 
El primero, se autoproclamó como hijo de un dios único, promovió la mansedumbre, la obediencia, y la resignación (por ejemplo, sabía que lo iban a matar y no hizo nada por evitarlo). Además, hay que recordar que en ese entonces, Roma dominaba Europa, y parte de Africa y Asia. Y ahí estaba Jesus.
Y así "salvó a la Humanidad".
Y el segundo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi),dió un mensaje de "no violencia" ante el Imperio Británico, que dominaba la india.Sus seguidores tenían que soportar la servidumbre, y él los incitaba a no ejercer violencia contra sus opresores.
Todo bien con que creyese en la paz; pero valoró más la vida de los explotadores que la de los explotados que, como líder, debía defender.

Y no viene mal tener una idea de historia. Al fin y al cabo, puede ser útil saber cuando nos fue bien, cuando nos fue mal, cuando nos explotaron, cuándo quisimos dominar a otra gente (ej: la guerra de la Triple Alianza: ¡grande Mitre!)....

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Yo no tomaría como modelo ni a Jesús ni a Gandhi.
> El primero, se autoproclamó como hijo de un dios único, promovió la mansedumbre, la obediencia, y la resignación (por ejemplo, sabía que lo iban a matar y no hizo nada por evitarlo). *Además, hay que recordar que en ese entonces, Roma dominaba Europa, y parte de Africa y Asia. Y ahí estaba Jesus.
> Y así "salvó a la Humanidad".*


  
Que se supone que has querido decir?
No entiendo que tiene que ver lo de la dominación romana con que "salvó a la humanidad"...



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Y el segundo (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi) dió un mensaje de "no violencia" ante el Imperio Británico, que dominaba la india. Sus seguidores tenían que soportar la servidumbre, y él los incitaba a no ejercer violencia contra sus opresores.
> Todo bien con que creyese en la paz; *pero valoró más la vida de los explotadores que la de los explotados que, como líder, debía defender*.


  
Ahhhh...que buena conclusión! y de donde la sacás?

Está bueno que opinen todos, así se enriquece un poco el contenido del tema, pero si van a dar opiniones que desafían el entendimiento popular - correcto o incorrecto - por lo menos preocúpense en justificar sus "teorías" y dar referencias sólidas, por que para escuchar bolazos tirados de los pelos, mejor escucho a los políticos por la televisión.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAA .....................

me puse a leer y volvia al primer post.
con San MArtin ahi firme con la bandera , me lo imagino al pobre sentadito en una silla, atras de los camarines esperando .
y cuando pasa uno pregunta:

¿ y ??  me festejan el dia ?? 
o  me mandan al bombo ??????

el pobre no sabe que si espera que nos pongamos de acuerdo va muerto , bah..ya esta, pero va a tener que esperar una eternidad, por que la gente no se pone de acuerdo jamas, en nada.
nunca, y cada vez peor.
de eso es la historia.
lo pensaron ?? 
pensaron como es posible que haya guerras ? que la gente se asesine ?? 
uds. mandarian a sus hijos a una guerra ? 
o a su papa ??? 

yo dejaria a San Martin tranquilo, hay tantos HDP que se merecen el honor de serlo que el pobre San martin........encima.
de que se calientan ??
nadie dice que fue un heroe como sarmiento  , de la educacion, o que fue el creador de la vacuna de la polio.
fue un heroe de los politicos.
No ven eso ??

lo que siempre se festeja es la historia POLITICA de un pais, no los logros humanos.
la gente grande que queda en bronce siempre es esa........

muchachos, no gasten los deditos, es al pedo, festejamos a quienes hicieron el camino para los chantas ( a proposito o sin querer) , y los chantas festejan bebiendose a nuestros hijos.

no vieron como en el colegio con estas cosas lo que nos quieren enseñar es a ser obedientes de lso politicos que nos gobiernan .
en el cole juramos la bandera y luego en el senado los adultos juran a la bandera y se roban el futuro de nuestros hijos.
y de chiquito te enseñan a obedecer .  


yo me mude hace casi un año, y ya no me reuno mas con la gente de el edificio, ni con ningun grupo para decidir NADA, por que la gente es asi:
MANIPULADORA, y lo extraño es que cada uno ve la misma pelicula de forma distinta y lo pelea a muerte .
para pensar .



ezavalla dijo:


> Que se supone que has querido decir?
> No entiendo que tiene que ver lo de la dominación romana con que "salvó a la humanidad"...
> 
> 
> ...



alejandro , es como dice ezevalla.
no va la cosa en discutir, por que no explicas, por que no pones QUIENES si podrian ser ejemplos o modelos, solo por curiosidad .
ghandi ........mira, lo mismo que jesus fueron lo que fueron , y para esa epoca.
seguro que hubo otros que tuvieron ese caracter y no llegaron a nada, pero yo no dudo que en estos casos como en todo es el azar, :
llegaron y hicieron lo que hicieron, ninguno sabia si llegaria lejos o no , ninguno lo hizo "a proposito" , se dio .
y luego las generaciones futuras lo vieron y analizaron, y compararon y lo tomaron como ejemplo.

decime :
a quienes podemso tomar como ejemplo ?? luego de que hicieron un camino , como dije muchisimas veces sin querer, eso lo entiendo : uno empieza algo y luego se le va d elas manos.
a veces bueno , a veces malo, pero ya estas montado en la ola.
largo de explicar, pero es lo que es.

pongan explicaciones concretas, piensenlo , sean coherentes.
es interesante comprender y ver formas de pensar .

pero no tiren cualquiera por que si, por que asi somso todos:
de discutir, de tirar cualquiera , de discutir y de pelear.
al pedo.
criticar a todos, onda rebelde al pedo y eso no sirve.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 23, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo me mude hace casi un año, y ya no me reuno mas con la gente de el edificio, ni con ningun grupo para decidir NADA, por que la gente es asi:


 
tenés razón..........


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 23, 2010)

Opino que cualquiera que intenta imponer sus ideas polìticas, a travès del uso de las armas, asesinando gente, llamesè Guevara o como quieran que se llame, no solo es un idiota, si no que tambièn es un asesino.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 23, 2010)

Y llegamos al punto liiiiindo de agarrarnos a los bollos 

Por allá arriba empezó el "¿a quién tomamos como modelo?" y se plantea como si hubiera que tomar a alguien y sólo a esa persona.

Que Sarmiento era un malhablado y que pretendía traer un rey inca a estas tierras (era monárquico el hombre) está probado. Que era mujeriego (si mal no recuerdo), también.
Pero en educación fue un maestro muy bueno y muchísimo más en lo que respecta a políticas educactivas. 
San Martín, con extraños intereses detrás, pero libertando buena parte de sudamérica.
Urquiza, con hijos extramatrimoniales a pasto, haciéndose una residencia fastuosa y gobernando federalmente el país.

Dejar de lado (pero nunca ignorar) la parte negativa de cada uno y ver como ejemplo la parte positiva sería algo muchísimo más productivo que tener que tomar a alguno de ellos y ponerlo como único modelo. Cualquier chico puede decirte que (inserte aquí el nombre de alguien) tiene tales y cuales cosas buenas y tales otras malas. Fer, los chicos no se pierden ni se desorientan si les dicen que alguien que hizo cosas buenas era un tipo común y corriente.

Poner a alguien en el bronce y hacerlo perfecto y ejemplar no ayuda a nadie. Ni San Martín, ni Sarmiento, ni Urquiza, ni... Nuestra historia oficial está demasiado llena de héroes "convenientes".
Haciendo que todas las facciones fueran buenas (o no del todo malas en algunos casos), Mitre se aseguró de acomodar a los grupos internos (caudillos, federalistas, rosistas, unitarios) de manera más o menos pacífica. Fue conveniente, pero es algo que a las claras es falso.
No hubo santos en nuestra historia, sí hubo enormes gestos de gente que era tan falible como cualquiera de nosotros y con tantos errores y vicios como los que tenemos todos. Tomar lo bueno de tooooodos estos e imitarlo es la mitad del asunto. Dejar de lado (pero nunca desconocer) lo malo de cada uno y no imitarlo es la otra mitad.

Endiosarlos fue un "error a propósito" de Mitre. Seguir creyendo ciegamente su versión de la historia sería entonces nuestro "error a propósito".

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que se supone que has querido decir?
> No entiendo que tiene que ver lo de la dominación romana con que "salvó a la humanidad"...
> 
> 
> ...



Ok: no justifiqué mi idea. Me hice un lío bárbaro mientras redactaba mi respuesta anterior, y quedó así.

Partamos de aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/India



> Desde el siglo XVI, varias potencias europeas, como Portugal, los Países Bajos, Francia y el Reino Unido, establecieron puestos comerciales y más tarde tomaron ventaja de los conflictos internos para establecer colonias en el país. *Para 1856, la mayor parte de la India estaba bajo el control de la Compañía Británica de las Indias Orientales*.[28] Un año más tarde, una insurrección a nivel nacional de unidades militares y reinos rebeldes, conocida como la "Primera guerra de independencia India" o el "Motín cipayo", desafiaron seriamente el control de la empresa, aunque finalmente fueron derrotados. *Como resultado de la inestabilidad, la India fue llevada bajo el control directo de la Corona Británica.*



(por si queda alguna duda cuando hablamos de "colonia")

Unos pequeños percances: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hambruna#Hambruna_en_la_India



> A finales del siglo XIX, en la India, se produjo una serie de frecuentes y devastadoras hambrunas, las más catastróficas que este país conociera. Aproximadamente 25 brotes de hambruna se extendieron por los estados de Tamil Nadu en el sur de India, Bihar en el norte y Bengala  en el este, *donde murieron entre 30 y 40 millones de indios*. Las hambrunas fueron el resultado de problemas climatológicos con cambios en el régimen de lluvias que alternaban sequías con inundaciones. *Pero también fueron causadas por la administración de los británicos, cuando tierras cultivadas por los indios con productos para su subsistencia y alimentación fueron reemplazadas por plantaciones de té y algodón*. También las restricciones en el comercio interno y los altos impuestos a que se veían sometidos los pobladores indios y la desastrosa guerra con Afganistán, ocasionaron una gran inflación y una sustancial exportación de productos de India hacia Inglaterra. Algunos ciudadanos, tal como William Digby, abogaron por reformas legales y ayuda para resolver el problema de la hambruna, pero el Gobernador General en aquella época, Lord Lytton, se opuso a cualquier cambio. Estas hambrunas siguieron hasta la independencia del dominio británico, siendo una de las principales la que sucedió en la ciudad de Bengala en 1843, cobrándose la vida de otros tres millones de habitantes.



Una anécdota: La Masacre de Amritsar de 1919 (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masacre_de_Amritsar)

Otra anécdota: La Marcha de la Sal de 1930 (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcha_de_la_sal)



> Después de un recorrido a pie de 300 kilómetros, llega el 6 de abril de 1930 a la costa del Océano Índico. Avanza dentro del agua y recoge en sus manos un poco de sal. Por este gesto irrisorio y altamente simbólico, Gandhi alienta a sus compatriotas a violar el monopolio  del estado sobre la distribución de sal. Este monopolio obliga a todos los consumidores indios, incluidos los más pobres, a pagar un impuesto sobre la sal y les prohíbe recolectarla ellos mismos. Es análogo a la gabela que, bajo el Antiguo Régimen gravaba la sal en Francia.
> En la playa, la multitud, nutrida de varios miles de simpatizantes, imita al Mahatma y recoge agua salada en recipientes. Su ejemplo es seguido por todo el país. De Karachi a Bombay los Indios evaporan el agua y recogen la sal a plena luz del día, desafiando a los británicos. *Estos últimos llenan sus cárceles con 60.000 ladrones de sal indios*.



De un artículo publicado en una revista Muy Interesante (Nº31, año '88) saco un fragmento sobre este mismo suceso:



> ...Es encarcelado (Gandhi) junto a 70.000 compatriotas, mientras 2500 satyagrahis avanzan indefensos, en las salinas de Darshana, hacia los duros lathis de la policía, *cuyos golpes reciben sin rechistar hasta caer fulminados, con los huesos rotos...*


(http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satyagraha)
(http://indianlathi.com/)

Y también se le atribuye la frase :





> Dejen las armas, por cuanto éstas no van a servir para salvarles a ustedes ni a la humanidad. Deben invitar a Hitler y Mussolini a que tomen todo lo que quieran y de sus países. Si ellos quieren ocupar sus casas, vayánse de ellas. Si no les permiten salir sacrifíquense a ellos, pero siempre rehúsen rendirles obediencia.


 (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahatma_Gandhi) (1940: eran los comienzos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y para entonces los nazis habían llevado de visita a sus campos de concentración a montones de personas. Incitar al pacifismo a sus rivales circunstanciales, los ingleses, pues...)

Me parece que este viejito buenito estaba, cuando menos, un poco confundido.Los hindúes debieron soportar esas difíciles condiciones (provocadas), y los ingleses, como mucho, se mancharon un poco la ropa.... Creer, en esas condiciones, que la salida era la vía pacífica es, a mi entender, una ingenuidad. Después de todo, ¿que daño le hicieron los hindúes a Inglaterra para que esta se porte así?

Y Jesus: un tipo que se consideraba hijo de un dios unico, al que se le atribuye la frase "Yo soy el camino". Y encima se dejó matar...(según el mito, sabía que lo iban a matar, y no hizo nada por evitarlo)
Eso de que "salvó al mundo"....pues, en realidad, no tiene mucho que ver con el accionar del personaje histórico en sí. Aparte, es ridículo. Hay gente que fue ejecutada de formas peores aún, y no salvó la humanidad por eso.


No sé si esto responde a tu pregunta, Ezavalla.


Y vos, Fernandob, me preguntabas qué modelo proponía. Los "modelos" dependen de la sociedad, de la época, del lugar, de las circunstancias.... 
Si hablamos de colonias europeas en Asia, pues veo mucho mejor, por ejemplo, a Ho Chi Minh que a Gandhi ( y ambos son de la misma epoca). Sus respectivos pueblos sufrieron (Vietnam e India), y ambos  lideres  proponían resistencia. Pero Ho Chi Minh incitó  a su gente a organizarse, combatir, hacerse con el Estado y cambiar la sociedad de pies a cabeza, lo que Gandhi jamás hizo.   
No trato criticar a todo el mundo porque sí. Simplemente trato de acotar lo que creo correcto, es todo.   
Aparte, me choca un poco cuando quedan mezcladas en un mismo paquete ideológico gente como Gandhi, Jesus,y similares por un lado (apostoles de la no violencia) y gente como San Martín, Belgrano, Bolivar, entre otros (gente que usó la violencia organizada para lograr sus fines políticos).No le veo coherencia.
(Por las dudas : no estoy diciendo que lo hecho por estos últimos tres individuos haya estado mal.)
Distintas epocas, distintos lugares, distintas circunstancias, distintos ideales,distintos métodos....


Saludos.


PD. Es otra desvirtuación del post, pero tenía que aclarar estas cosas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 25, 2010)

hola ando sin PC pero la idea es esa:

poner ejemplos y explicaciones, la historia es larguisima, en 100 años pasan muchisimos gobiernos y cada pais tiene su gobierno (a proposito: cuantos paises hay en el mundo ?? ).

luego buscare info de ese de vietnam para saber.

saludos


edito; no la voy a hacer larga por que estoy en un ciber, pero me parece que no comprendes algunas cosas, o mas bien diferimos:
loq ue mencionas al final de jesus no es ese el punto , yo tambien estoy de acuerdo en que hay cosas que HOY DIA NO SON LAS CORRECTAS pero otras si, amen de que hay que ver LA EPOCA.
pero no es el punto :
la historia no se rige por lo que hizo una persona sino que por lso resultados.
quiero decir que estoy mas que seguro que ha habido INFINIDAD de personas que han tenido una vida mucho mejor para poner como "modelo" que la de cristo, eso sin duda.
pero cristo fue el que inicio algo que luego se hizo una bola de nieve y bueh.......
dejemso de lado que el resto de la humanidad luego hicieron de telefono descompuesto y cada quien lo zazono con el raye que tenia, pero la cosa es asi:
la religion fuerte que llego es esa.
azar ?? 
motivos ??
no se.
es como dije antes, : uno inicia y luego todo se va de las manos y la masa humana lo toma y se va para donde se va ... es un tema interesante , pero se aleja de esto.
yo lo he visto.
he descubeirto como un poligriyo cualquiera que se hace el "santo" se le termina yendo de las manos y es el resto de la gente la que lo siguer, la que le da forma inconscientemente o no tanto, si por necesidad y conveneincia.

y en la politica, con peron tenemso todo:
un grupo de mafiosos (peronistas) que toman esa bandera para usarla como excusa, como escudo o como motivo.



EDITO: antes de irme........
veo lo que pasa hoy dia aca en mi pais y pongo en duda si sirvio de algo lo que hicieron bueno los otros y lo que sufrieron tantos inocentes en el camino de errores (se supone para aprender) que recorrimos todos.
da la impresion de que de poco sirvieron tantas cosas, educacion, historias, notas, .......por lo ridiculo y descarado de lo que esta pasando .
no dire que , por que seria dar mi opinion, cada quien ve lo que tiene adelante y lo interpreta como cree que es .

la verdad, que luego de tanto camino recorrido, tantas guerras, tanto sufrimiento en la historia deberiamso tener algun mecanismo mas aceitado.
algo para detectar en seguida a la gente HDP y simplemente aislarla o eliminarla.
algo para tener una vision mas clara y unida .
pero no .


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 27, 2010)

Quiero aprovechar este momento de calma para rectificar algunas cosas que dije: cuando relativicé la independencia latinoamericana en general, y dije que ponía a San Martín en la categoría de "ingenuos" y no en la de "mercenarios", lo que traté de decir es que nunca creí concretamente que San Martín haya trabajado contra la causa de la liberación sudamericana. Y después de leer la "versión Cacho" de la historia del mismo, si bien me sorprendió enormemente, tampoco pretendí cambiar así nomas de posición, aunque bien es cierto que me comuniqué en un lenguaje bastante ambiguo. Pasa que hay tantas mentiras validadas (en la historia de todo el mundo) a fuerza de repetición, vaciamiento y olvido (repetición de mentiras,vaciamiento de ideas, olvido de circunstancias) que realmente se puede esperar cualquier cosa.

Y también le quiero consultar algo a Cacho; y se trata de las ideas monárquicas pro-americanistas de Sarmiento. Según las versiones que manejo yo, Sarmiento era, cuando menos,apóstol de las ideas liberales al estilo estadounidense (no me refiero a la matanza de indios que sucedió despues de la Independencia estadounidense). 
Y cuando más, un tipo fuertemente racista, clasista, promotor de matanzas de indios y gauchos, así como promotor del libremercado. (Fuentes: Felipe Pigna: "Algo habrán hecho..."; Eduardo Galeano: "Las venas abiertas de América Latina",pag. 154 a 156; Osvaldo Bayer:http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/contratapa/index-2008-03-15.html....).
En tanto que quien proponía un rey aborigen (más concretamente Inca) era Manuel Belgrano (http://www.manuelbelgrano.gov.ar/belgrano_estadista_monarquia.htm) y su idea tenía aval de San Martín y Güemes,entre otros (http://www.elhistoriador.com.ar/articulos/independencia/patria_grande_perdida.php ,artículo escrito por un tal Alberto Lapolla). 
Es algo que me sorprende (me refiero al Sarmiento pro-aborigen), y es una versión que me gustaría conocer.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> ...y se trata de las ideas monárquicas pro-americanistas de Sarmiento. Según las versiones que manejo yo, Sarmiento era, cuando menos,apóstol de las ideas liberales al estilo estadounidense...


Oooops, tenés razón, se me cambiaron los bronces.
Sarmiento no, era Belgrano el del Rey... Sarmiento es muy posterior a esa discusión.
Perdon por la confusión.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Me parece que este viejito buenito estaba, cuando menos, un poco confundido.Los hindúes debieron soportar esas difíciles condiciones (provocadas), y los ingleses, como mucho, se mancharon un poco la ropa.... *Creer, en esas condiciones, que la salida era la vía pacífica es, a mi entender, una ingenuidad.*


Puede ser una ingenuidad, pero finalmente le dió resultado , aunque no con la velocidad que vos querías que sucediera.


alejandrow999 dijo:


> Y Jesus: un tipo que se consideraba hijo de un dios unico, al que se le atribuye la frase "Yo soy el camino". Y encima se dejó matar...(según el mito, sabía que lo iban a matar, y no hizo nada por evitarlo)
> Eso de que "salvó al mundo"....pues, en realidad, no tiene mucho que ver con el accionar del personaje histórico en sí. *Aparte, es ridículo. Hay gente que fue ejecutada de formas peores aún, y no salvó la humanidad por eso.*


Todo depende de que entiendas vos por "salvó a la humanidad"...y que parece que no entendés. La "salvación" no era la liberación del yugo de los romanos, ni de los egipcios ni ninguna de esas cosas...que probablemente se hubieran resuelto de otra manera.
El concepto de salvación es puramente espiritual, no físico...y por eso no es tangible como vos querés que lo sea. Seguro que muchos otros murieron de formas peores que Jesus...pero dudo que alguno de ellos predicara lo que el decía...y hacía.

Pero en fin...todo bien: Si vos sos reaccionario y querés salir a pegarle un tiro al primero que te jo***de...es tu forma de ser y está bien...y hay otros que son mucho mas tranquilos. Lo que no tenés que dejar es que tu forma de ser te oculte el verdadero sentido de las cosas...


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 28, 2010)

A ver, ezavalla:
Cuando yo dije lo que dije sobre Gandhi y Jesús, es porque vi que aparecían como referencia a menudo en los discursos de Fernandob. En este hilo particular, creo que me confundí; pues no encuentro alusión a Jesus, hasta que yo mismo lo mencioné; pero ya está.
Lo que trato de decir, es que *no es válido hablar de pacifismo a ultranza en el contexto de la lucha revolucionaria* *, **en la lucha de libreación concreta de los pueblos.*

Te lo explico fácil: si yo te pongo una cadena al cuello y te mando a trabajar a una plantación o una mina, con jornadas de trabajo de 16hs al día o más, con escasos alimentos y nulos medicamentos,etc. ,  y así como vos hay otro monton de gente pasando por lo mismo,y además agarro a los más rebeldes de ustedes y los torturo y/o los mato ¿tan difícil es entender que vos no podés respetar mis ideas, mis derechos, e incluso mi vida? ¿Que vale más: mi vida y la de mis cómplices, o la de toda esa gente que yo someto deliberadamente? 

Es lo más fundamental de todo. Si cosas como esas no sucedían en la América colonial, ¿que necesidad tenían Tupac Amaru, Juana Zurduy, Belgrano, San Martín, Artigas, Güemes, Bolívar, Urquiza,Solano, Sandino, Pancho Villa, y otros tantos de organizar ejércitos y guerrillas? ¿Para qué? ¿Para saludar una bandera propia, nada más? ¿Para cantar un himno? Hay que recordarlo: impusieron sus ideas con lanzas, espadas y fusiles. Si podían sentarse a hablar de igual a igual con los reyes europeos, con los lideres militares, con los aristócratas, grandes empresarios y latifundistas, ¿para qué hicieron lo que hicieron?

Las luchas que encabezaron estas personas y otras más (y los miles que pusieron el lomo) tenia un significado más profundo: acabar con la explotación de miles o millones de personas que la pasaron muy mal por acción deliberada de otra gente, tanto del propio continente como de extranjeros. Puedo criticar si se manejaron de la mejor manera posible, o si sus bases teóricas eran correctas. También puedo decir que muchas de sus reivindicaciones quedaron en la nada. Pero igual siguen siendo una encarnación de las esperanzas de toda la Humanidad....

y en camino de la violencia organizada, que yo sepa, nunca fue un camino fácil, ni tampoco rápido. Querrás ejemplos de esto, seguramente. 
- La India: fijate que cité un par de revueltas que hubo en el siglo XIX. ¿Consiguieron sus objetivos? NO.
- La Guerra de Vietnam ,que duró entre *1956 *y *1975*. Pero se originó en los años '40, con la lucha por la independencia de Indochina contra los franceses. Y además, surgieron nuevos conflictos con el nuevo régimen de Camboya, así como con otros países limitrofes. Hablamos de más de 30 años de guerra.
- La independencia de Mozambique:Tuvieron una guerra de independencia contra Portugal que comenzó en *1964* y terminó en *1975*. y luego vino una guerra civil, desde *1977* a *1992*. Es decir: casi treinta años de lucha encarnizada.
- ¿Debo seguir enumerando?

Vos la hacés fácil: asumís que digo lo que digo porque soy un intolerante que le gusta matar gente. Y encima, te tomás la ligereza de llamarme "reaccionario". No importa ¿Eh?

Pero ya que tomás partido por este "Gran Héroe Nacional" (San Martin, claro) explicame cómo avalás la "liberación espiritual" cuando en los diez mandamientos hay un aval implícito a la servidumbre: http://www.corazones.org/moral/10_mandamientos/mandamiento10.htm



> No desearás... su casa, su campo, s*u siervo o su sierva*, su buey o su asno: nada que sea de tu prójimo (Dt 5, 21).


.

O el quinto mndamiento:* no matarás.*

Recordemos que son principios eternos, segun el dogma judeocristiano.

¿Cómo lo solucionas esto? 
Hasta ahora, no te gastaste demaciado en explicar "el verdadero sentido de las cosas".  
Ni con el "Gran Heroe Nacional", ni con Terragno, ni con la universidad de Quilmes.... ni con nada.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2010)

hola muchachos, ninguno de nosotros es capaz de hacer NADA de loq ue hicieron esa gente (los buenos, los malos , lso sucios y los feos) .
y tampoco ellos sabian donde terminarian.
creo y estoy bastante seguro que cada uno siguio sus impulsos , es *con el tiempo* que podemso ver a que llegaron, como interactuaron sus acciones con el mundo , y lo analizamso y llegamso a conclusiones.

que quiero decir ?? 
jesus , por decir alguien no fue JESUS , fue un tipo, y sus acciones , en muchisima medida cosa de el azar llegaron a un final.
ESO hoy lo analizamos.

es como (y disculpen la alegoria , pero no es en broma) los espermatozoides:
salen miles o millones y solo uno llega.
de nuevo digo que no dudo que ha habido muchisima gente con ideales que murio sin llegar a nada.

algunos por las cosas de la vida llegan y construyen o "se construye" algo grande en el camino, ESO es lo que luego estudiamos y juzgamos.



LUEGO 
decir que belgrano era facho o sarmiento pedofilo o juan de los palotes autoritario es otro tema, hay que ver el medio ambiente, la epoca, hay que tambien ver que SE APRENDE de esas cosas malas.
les dare un ejemplo, hace poco se hablaba de ,arcial marcie, de la iglesia de los legionarios, que el tipo fue pedofilo....pues de eso se aprende, no es solo callarlo.
se aprende que no es natural querer ignorar el deseo sexual y mcuhisimas veces solo sale en esas cosas.

pues bien , creo yo que lo correcto es:
1 -- no tanto festejar a san martin sino a sus logros, como siempre lso que nos fueron utiles.
2 -- es interesante reconocer que fueron HUMANOS y esperar de un humano perfeccion es una estupidez.
3 -- darse cuenta que , como todo el 51% de la cosa o el socio que de verdad ayuda es la suerte.
4 -- las que quieran.

en aquella epoca de indios y gauchos, anda a saber que cosa eran o como vivian indios y gauchos.
acaso hoy los tratamos  con respeto a los indios ?? 
HOY .

acaso HOY no hay malandras y sinverguenzas, ?? nuestros presidentes /as no tienen los dramas de esa epoca y se dedican ..............a que ???? 
diganlo uds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Cuando yo dije lo que dije sobre Gandhi y Jesús, es porque vi que aparecían como referencia a menudo en los discursos de Fernandob. En este hilo particular, creo que me confundí; pues no encuentro alusión a Jesus, hasta que yo mismo lo mencioné; pero ya está.


OK. Ya está. El asunto es que trajiste a la discusión y cuestionaste el proceder de dos personas que no tienen un pomo que ver con lo que trata el tema.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Lo que trato de decir, es que *no es válido hablar de pacifismo a ultranza en el contexto de la lucha revolucionaria* *, **en la lucha de libreación concreta de los pueblos.*


OK, pero esa es *TU* visión de las cosas y vos no aceptás que Ghandi ni nadie piense diferente, aún cuando se logre lo que busca.
En cuanto a lo que te he marcado en rojo...tengo muchos años y ese "versito" ya lo escuché muchas veces EN ESTE PAIS, incluso de boca de muchos de los que están en el poder ahora...y yo miro a la Argentina y me pregunto: *de cual liberación me hablan?*
Y mirá que hubo "lucha revolucionaria" acá en Argentina...pero es inútil..._todo hombre tiene su precio, solo es necesario saber cual es_.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Te lo explico fácil: si yo te pongo una cadena al cuello y te mando a trabajar a una plantación o una mina, con jornadas de trabajo de 16hs al día o más, con escasos alimentos y nulos medicamentos,etc. ,  y así como vos hay otro monton de gente pasando por lo mismo,y además agarro a los más rebeldes de ustedes y los torturo y/o los mato ¿tan difícil es entender que vos no podés respetar mis ideas, mis derechos, e incluso mi vida? *¿Que vale más: mi vida y la de mis cómplices, o la de toda esa gente que yo someto deliberadamente?*


  
Y que tiene que ver la ultima pregunta con el resto del párrafo? Si está hecha por el "tirano" (y parece que sí)...la respuesta es obvia.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Es lo más fundamental de todo. Si cosas como esas no sucedían en la América colonial, ¿que necesidad tenían Tupac Amaru, Juana Zurduy, Belgrano, San Martín, Artigas, Güemes, Bolívar, Urquiza,Solano, Sandino, Pancho Villa, y otros tantos de organizar ejércitos y guerrillas? ¿Para qué? ¿Para saludar una bandera propia, nada más? ¿Para cantar un himno? Hay que recordarlo: impusieron sus ideas con lanzas, espadas y fusiles. Si podían sentarse a hablar de igual a igual con los reyes europeos, con los lideres militares, con los aristócratas, grandes empresarios y latifundistas, ¿para qué hicieron lo que hicieron?
> 
> Las luchas que encabezaron estas personas y otras más (y los miles que pusieron el lomo) tenia un significado más profundo: acabar con la explotación de miles o millones de personas que la pasaron muy mal por acción deliberada de otra gente, tanto del propio continente como de extranjeros. Puedo criticar si se manejaron de la mejor manera posible, o si sus bases teóricas eran correctas. También puedo decir que muchas de sus reivindicaciones quedaron en la nada. Pero igual siguen siendo una encarnación de las esperanzas de toda la Humanidad....


OK. Y quien dijo que esas cosas no sucedían en la América colonial?
Y  con muchos de esos luchadores estoy completamente de acuerdo aunque no estoy tan seguro de algunos otros.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> *y en camino de la violencia organizada, que yo sepa, nunca fue un camino fácil, ni tampoco rápido.* Querrás ejemplos de esto, seguramente.
> - La India: fijate que cité un par de revueltas que hubo en el siglo XIX. ¿Consiguieron sus objetivos? NO.
> - La Guerra de Vietnam ,que duró entre *1956 *y *1975*. Pero se originó en los años '40, con la lucha por la independencia de Indochina contra los franceses. Y además, surgieron nuevos conflictos con el nuevo régimen de Camboya, así como con otros países limitrofes. Hablamos de más de 30 años de guerra.
> - La independencia de Mozambique:Tuvieron una guerra de independencia contra Portugal que comenzó en *1964* y terminó en *1975*. y luego vino una guerra civil, desde *1977* a *1992*. Es decir: casi treinta años de lucha encarnizada.
> - ¿Debo seguir enumerando?


Tené en cuenta que en la enumeración que has hecho, los enemigos NO SON SIEMPRE LOS MISMOS, y en el ultimo caso - el de Mozambique - una cosa es la independencia de Portugal y otra muy diferente fue la guerra civil, que era interna y movida por intereses de dinero y poder.
Creo que te estas yendo de mambo, justificando la violencia con la violencia misma y la voy a cortar acá antes de comencés con una apología explícita de ciertos actos que...en fin...se entiende.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Vos la hacés fácil: asumís que digo lo que digo porque soy un intolerante que le gusta matar gente. Y encima, te tomás la ligereza de llamarme "reaccionario".


Si. Reconozco que me equivoqué. No te debería haber dicho "reaccionario"...por que hay una expresión mas apropiada...



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Pero ya que tomás partido por este "Gran Héroe Nacional" (San Martin, claro) explicame cómo avalás la "liberación espiritual" cuando en los diez mandamientos hay un aval implícito a la servidumbre: http://www.corazones.org/moral/10_mandamientos/mandamiento10.htm
> O el quinto mndamiento:* no matarás.*
> Recordemos que son principios eternos, segun el dogma judeocristiano.
> ¿Cómo lo solucionas esto?




Así que eso es un aval a la servidumbre? Y falta que se queje la Sociedad Protectora de Animales por lo del burro o el buey, o el Registro de la Propiedad por lo del campo ... disculpame, pero ya estas hablando bolazos o has leído muchos posts de ciertos miembros de este foro.
Y no se que tiene que ver el *no matarás*... a menos que pretendas que mate a alguien para estar de acuerdo con tu posición y luego lo justifique 
No te das cuenta que yo no tengo que solucionar nada? Que el que tiene el problema sos vos?



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Hasta ahora, no te gastaste demaciado en explicar "el verdadero sentido de las cosas".
> Ni con el "Gran Heroe Nacional", ni con Terragno, ni con la universidad de Quilmes.... ni con nada.


No me gasto en explicarlo por que no tiene sentido hacerlo en el contexto de este tema, y por que yo no elaboro teorías conspirativas rellenado "emotivamente" las "cosas que faltan" de lo que algun otro dice. Esa es MI forma de ser...


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 28, 2010)

Muy bien , Ezavalla. Veo que de a poquito nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo. 
Igual, voy a responderte las cosas más obvias en este momento:

1 - A Jesús lo metí yo en la discusión.... *pero a Ghandi no*.
Y  lo logrado en la India luego de la independencia también es relativa.....pero eso concierne a cosas que pasaron mayoritariamente después de su muerte. Es otra historia, y por eso no seguiré por ese camino.

2 - *Yo NO te estoy pidiendo que vayas a matar a nadie*.
*Lo que estoy diciendo es que estás avalando a un hombre que mató gente* (San Martín mató gente, ya sea directamente o mediante su ejército: él estaba al mando. Sean soldados franceses, o españoles...eran personas, ¿no?).
Y el décimo mandamiento de los cristianos dice específicamente: No desearás... su casa, su campo, *su siervo o su sierva*, su buey o su asno: nada que sea de tu prójimo (Dt 5, 21).(copiado textualmente; aunque en otras versiones aparece "....su esclavo o su esclava...")
Lo vuelvo a decir: según los judios y los cristanos, los mandamientos de su dios son eternos, y no se ponen a discusión. Y *esos principios deben ponerse en práctica en este mundo*, so pena de terminar en el infierno (es lo que dicen ellos). Asumiré que San Martín, y todos los que pelearon a su lado terminaron, por tanto, en el infierno.

3 - Estoy tratando de decir que había algo que motivaba el accionar de estos personajes latinoamericanos. No estoy descubriendo la pólvora...no estoy diciendo nada nuevo.

4 - Si hablamos de ilegalidad, cabría destacar que *toda la Revolución de Mayo era ilegal*. No era "legal" que las colonias se independicen. (Tampoco digo nada nuevo aquí.)

5 - "..disculpame, pero ya estas hablando bolazos *o has leído muchos posts de ciertos miembros de este foro*".
Lo que veo es que permanentemente estás, o descalificando a otros usuarios, o llevando para cualquier lado lo que digo.

6 - Cuando hablás del "versito" de la lucha revolucionaria, te olvidás que las condiciones políticas de esos momentos eran totalmente diferentes, pues las reglas de la democracia representativa no contaban, pues eran violadas una y otra vez por el Estado. 
Y cuando aludís a NK y CFK, te olvidás la enorme oposición que tienen dentro del país (aún de la propia sociedad que los votó) para hacer los cambios prometidos, y lo difícil y lento que es llevar adelante las reformas necesarias.      

Te lo digo clarito: a mi no me interesa si tus ideas son populares o no, ú oficiales o no. Te estoy pidiendo que, por favor, seas tan amable de *explicar tu linea de pensamiento*. Si pensás (por poner un ejemplo) que San Martín cruzó los Andes a galope en un caballo blanco (mas o menos lo que se dijo por muchos años), y no en una camilla como se dice actualmente, sería bueno que lo expliques puntualmente, o que pongas referencias de donde se explica lo que decís. No te estoy pidiendo nada raro: si vos pedís que fundamente mi posición, yo pediré que fundamentes la tuya.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fernandob, yo estoy implícitamente de acuerdo con muchas de las cosas que decís. Por ejemplo, cuando decís que el racismo sigue siendo una realidad. 
Simplemente, traté de explicarte algunas incorrecciones que creo que cometiste. En particular: cuando representaste a Guevara como una especie de pendenciero, y a Castro como un oportunista, al tiempo que reconocias no tener idea (ni interés en saberla) acerca de la historia de estos dos tipos. 
Pues es un poco chocante, cuando vos mismo comentaste en un post anterior, 


> jamas en la historia de el hombre se cambio el rumbo tomando el te o siendo amables.
> nos falta mucho para eso





> miren la epoca , lo que habrian hecho uds. y lo que hicieron LOS OTROS .Y luego hablamos


y fijate que estamos de acuerdo.

Y si no nos ponemos de acuerdo en otras cosas, no hay conflicto: vos no me insultaste ni me ninguneaste, y yo tampoco lo hice con vos.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cacho, aclarada la confusión. 



Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> , no hay conflicto: vos no me insultaste ni me ninguneaste, y yo tampoco lo hice con vos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
no y no es esa mi intencion a ninguno.
ultimamente me he estado dando cuenta de algunas cosas, y con ver esto me doy cuenta que hay que ser mas tranquilos.

charlando con gente cercana a cerca de esto que pasa con los KK y el ataque que estan haciendo a los medios para apoderarse de todo he visto que hay gente, cercana incluso que piensa distinto.
quiero decir que en un mismo tema vemos que hay gente que lo ve blanco , otros negro, otros rojo........y quienes lo ven de el mismo color lo interpretan distinto.
de verdad que me ha asombrado mucho, no escribire ejemplos por que se me hace largo.
si les digo que me asombra para mal, por que si bien solemos decir que la diversidad de opiniones es buena y bla bla..... nos lleva un poco a una torre de babel, donde no es bueno discutir, por que terminamos llevandonos mal.

por eso es que a veces lo mejor es no discutir tanto en detalle, viste que puse que hay cosa sque no quiero saber.
a veces menciono a alguien como ejemplo, pero a esa persona (jesus, el che, el topo gigio , etc) solo como lo que representan "mas clasico" .
es seguro que si entramos a escarbar la historia descubriremos cosas nuevas y asombrosas.
y es seguro que la misma historia cada uno la vera o querra digerirla de distinta forma.

NO IMPORTA , lo que  si importa es el ejemplo que dejan y como lo interpretamos.
que ejemplo dejo san martin ??? 
que hay que luchar por los ideales .
bueno, demosle para adelante, ........no escarbemos, no discutamos si esos ideales eran lso correctos o no , si estaba equivocado, o que pudo pasar si lo hubiensen engañado, o si................

y jesus ?? y bueh.........jesus no tenia planeado hacer un vaticano y criar chanchos con lujo , ni que en el oscurantismo se emborracharan de poder.

todos nosotros estamos sin darnos cuenta por muy mal camino, y hay unos vivos que estan aprovechando eso, aca en argentina los politicos que ya me enferman .
y nosotros dicutimos acerca de "como interpretamos las cosas" .

no da para entrar en ninguna discusion de nada.
yo ni quiero saber, por que lo que sepa sera "lo que lea" , y luego viene otro que me dice que lo que publico el anterior era mentira.
no creo en san martin , ni en dios, ni en el hombre , ni en nadie (solo en homero S )
lo unico que hay que ver es lo que esta bien y lo que esta mal .
quien de uds es un erudito de la historia de el che ?? quien tomaba el te con el ?? le iba a buscar las masitas para la merienda ?? o le llevaba el uvasal cuando tenia acidez ?? 
ninguno , asi que todos hablamos por boca de jarro.
mejor no hacerlo .


siempre el ser humano fue un mentiroso por conveniencia, un tramposo , siempre torcemos un poco o mucho las cosas segun nuestra conveniencia, hoy , por desgracia la cosa es grosera.
ya no se en quien creer, de verdad se los digo.
escuhco a la gente que deberian ser los dirigentes que mienten con una caradura terrible, y asi es desde siempre.
asi que , anda a saber que nos llega de los libros.

vean el concepto, nada mas, no el nombre.

esta bien esconderse??
o luchar por ideales ??
pero primero nos aseguramos que esos ideales sean correctos, ok ??? 
tratamos a todos a palos ?? 
o mejor ser pacificos ??? 
damos la otra mejilla ??
bueno, digamos que si.........pero si el otro lado insiste con la agresion ??
que hacemos ??? 

olvidense de nombres.
analicen y aprendan de las acciones.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Dic 11, 2010)

Durante este tiempo he estado pensando en lo hablado en este hilo, y he decidido plantear algunos comentarios míos que merecen ser aclarados, rectificados o desechados. 

Un primer punto es este comentario (mensaje #7):



alejandrow999 dijo:


> ....
> También está relacionado con el titulo del tema: "Libertad Sudamericana". Desde que los españoles llegaron a América hace 500 años atrás, creo que jamás se logró la independencia (y menos la libertad) de Latinoamérica; lo que sucedió en todo caso fue un "transpase" de colonias, del sistema de explotación y saqueo feudal de parte de españoles, portugueses, holandeses, ingleses,etc, (con la cual se pagó el desarrollo industrial europeo) al sistema de explotación y saqueo mediante el "libre comercio"
> detentado principalmente por Inglaterra y, mas tarde, por los Estados Unidos.
> ....



Al fenómeno que aludo de foma incorrecta, es al neocolonialismo.


Posteriormente, la cosa se pone un poco agria a partir del mensaje #19, donde ,entre otras cosas, indico mis discrepancias con el proceder de Gandhi y de Jesús, en base a una interpretación errónea del mensaje #9:



fernandob dijo:


> ....
> San Martin como muchos otros fue solo una herramienta de la historia, y le convino a quien le convino , *no fue ghandi, ni fue jesus* .
> pero tuvo los huevos o la locura de hacer lo que hizo, y asi estamos hoy.
> podriamos plantearnos incluso si nos convino o no . supongo que nos convino y por eso es un heroe.
> ...



Yo, cuando leí este segmento,me confundí y me quedé con el segmento que está marcado en negrita, como si fuese la idea principal una idealización de ambos, y por eso decidí marcar mi punto de vista. Aunque reconozco también que lo marqué de una forma bastante confusa (mensaje #19 y #25) y un tanto prepotente (mensaje #25) .
En una re-relectura muy posterior, finalmente me di cuenta que la idea global (es decir,lo importante) es muy diferente.
De aquí en más, la conversación toma un sendero extraño.


Posteriormente (mensaje #30) cometí varios errores y omisiones:



alejandrow999 dijo:


> A ver, ezavalla:
> ...
> Cuando yo dije lo que dije sobre Gandhi y Jesús, es porque vi que aparecían como referencia a menudo en los discursos de Fernandob. En este hilo particular, creo que me confundí; pues no encuentro alusión a Jesus, hasta que yo mismo lo mencioné; pero ya está.
> Lo que trato de decir, es que *no es válido hablar de pacifismo a ultranza en el contexto de la lucha revolucionaria *
> ...



Aquí, el segmento marcado en rojo es erróneo; mas bien debería decir "...en condiciones de represión e injusticias premeditadas y generalizadas." (o alguna frase similar), pues así se entendería mejor que yo no repudio la vía pacífica cuando ésta es posible.

Más tarde:



alejandrow999 dijo:


> ....
> Te lo explico fácil: si yo te pongo una cadena al cuello y te mando a trabajar a una plantación o una mina, con jornadas de trabajo de 16hs al día o más, con escasos alimentos y nulos medicamentos,etc. ,  y así como vos hay otro monton de gente pasando por lo mismo,y además agarro a los más rebeldes de ustedes y los torturo y/o los mato ¿tan difícil es entender que vos no podés respetar mis ideas, mis derechos, e incluso mi vida? ¿Que vale más: mi vida y la de mis cómplices, o la de toda esa gente que yo someto deliberadamente?
> ....



Sin lugar a dudas, un ejemplo hipotético bastante odioso en múltiples aspectos, y que debí haber evitado.

Luego:



alejandrow999 dijo:


> ...
> Es lo más fundamental de todo. Si cosas como esas no sucedían en la América colonial, ¿que necesidad tenían Tupac Amaru, Juana Zurduy, Belgrano, San Martín, Artigas, Güemes, Bolívar, Urquiza,Solano, Sandino, Pancho Villa, y otros tantos de organizar ejércitos y guerrillas? ¿Para qué? ¿Para saludar una bandera propia, nada más? ¿Para cantar un himno? Hay que recordarlo: impusieron sus ideas con lanzas, espadas y fusiles. Si podían sentarse a hablar de igual a igual con los reyes europeos, con los lideres militares, con los aristócratas, grandes empresarios y latifundistas, ¿para qué hicieron lo que hicieron?
> 
> Las luchas que encabezaron estas personas y otras más (y los miles que pusieron el lomo) tenia un significado más profundo: acabar con la explotación de miles o millones de personas que la pasaron muy mal por acción deliberada de otra gente, tanto del propio continente como de extranjeros. Puedo criticar si se manejaron de la mejor manera posible, o si sus bases teóricas eran correctas. También puedo decir que muchas de sus reivindicaciones quedaron en la nada. Pero igual siguen siendo una encarnación de las esperanzas de toda la Humanidad....
> ...



Esta última frase es inadecuada: un pueblo no puede vivir de esperanzas, ni de fe, ni de victorias militares tampoco (esto último no lo dije....pero como todos los señores citados tuvieron su faceta militar, podría haber malentendidos). Es una frase muy sentimental, y no debería tener cabida en un debate histórico-político: cada personaje histórico tómo parte a su manera en las cuestiones relacionadas con la organización del Estado, con sus problemas económicos, sus matices y contradicciones ideológicas y demás. Y cuando reivindicamos o repudiamos a ciertas personas ( o algunos aspectos de las mismas) tomamos nosotros una posición política-ideológica, y aquí, es muy conveniente tratar de dejar las cuestiones irracionales de lado.  



alejandrow999 dijo:


> ...
> y en camino de la violencia organizada, que yo sepa, nunca fue un camino fácil, ni tampoco rápido. Querrás ejemplos de esto, seguramente.
> - La India: fijate que cité un par de revueltas que hubo en el siglo XIX. ¿Consiguieron sus objetivos? NO.
> - La Guerra de Vietnam ,que duró entre *1956 *y *1975*. Pero se originó en los años '40, con la lucha por la independencia de Indochina contra los franceses. Y además, surgieron nuevos conflictos con el nuevo régimen de Camboya, así como con otros países limitrofes. Hablamos de más de 30 años de guerra.
> ...



Me faltó indicar buena parte de la idea principal: la gravedad evidente que posee cualquier acción violenta, sumada a lo larga que puede tornarse, y la posibilidad de que ésta tenga por consecuencia nuevos conflictos armados o insurrecciones(de cualquier índole), implica que *estas acciones deben ser evitadas a toda costa*. Sólo se justifican cuando no existen las condiciones elementales necesarias para las soluciones pacíficas.Por poner un ejemplo:
Si un país invade a otro, para someterlo o masacrar a su población, el segundo no puede asegurar la paz, pues no está en sus posibilidades inmediatas detener pacíficamente dicha violencia. Sólo puede defenderse, o someterse y/o sucumbir. En el primer caso, la paz futura es incierta; en el segundo caso, es imposible. 
Mencioné la existencia de condiciones necesarias para la solución pacífica de los conflictos, ya sea entre personas, sociedades e incluso países. Creo que pueden resumirse en tres puntos:
- Voluntad de diálogo de las partes en disputa;
- Libertad de decisión de las partes;
- Respeto mutuo por los derechos fundamentales de ambas.

Por supuesto, lo marcado en rojo está de más.



Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2010)

hellow gente !!!!!!!!
jaw ar chu ???

estaba leyendo esto a los saltos, a ver como andaba , muchas cosas he visto ultimamente, pero lei por ahi :
*uno que mato gente* 
*y ser pacifista.*

o algo asi, y si tienen ganas de leerme les contare una anecdota que me paso hace poco, si tienen paciencia veran que es interesante. :

andaba esperando a alguien cerca de el parque rivadavia (capital , argentina, planeta tierra) y como veia que estaban entrando grupos de comparsa , con bombos y vestidos lindo , se ve que eran de colegios , por que cada grupito con sus colores.
en verdad........les via ser sincero.......en vez de esperar en la calle me meto y me siento en la plaza a ver esas hermosas mocosas , por que habia un monton.....ni que dudarlo.

y al ratito nomas que estaban algunos bom -- bom --- bom , con el bombo  y al rato se acerca un tipo de algo mas de 40 años , gordito , pinta de piquetero a hablar con ellos, yo estaba cerca y de curioso , o mas bien con interes cuando me di cuenta a que iba :
era un cuidador de la plaza o algo asi y les decia que no toquen mas el bombo, que no se puede en la plaza.
me intereso ver que pasaba , como se comportaban , a que llegaba.

algunos pibes se hacian los guapos, algun BOM .. pero en seguida paraban , para mostrar que lo enfrentaban, hasta que uno se puso bom- bom - bom .-- duro y parejo.
y el tipo lo encaro y le pateo un poco el bombo , en seguida lio:
"que me pateas el bombo " lo enfrentaban ya agresivamente _(pregunto yo , ese bombo es el hijo de 6 meses o la novia ?? )_ , no , como tantas veces ese bombo y esa provocacion es LA EXCUSA para enfrentar , iniciar un altercado.

al final los pibes se fueron, por que eran eso : pibes, otro grupo hubiese terminado en guerra campal, y mas siendo 100 a uno o 2 .......

y me puse a pensar:
que pasaria si en esa plaza hay un grupo de señores que estan jugando al golf y al rato aparece otro grupo que vienen a jugar a las paletas ??
solo si fuesen gente educada y caballeros respetarian quien llego primero o incluso se turnarian, pero esa gente y mas en grups NO EXISTE .
asi que volvamos a la realidad, es mas, y si uno de esos grupos fuese una cosa y el otro otra??

veamos , si el grupo que esta primero cede a la actitud agresica de el que entro...... solo estara validando la actitud agresiva COMO EFECTIVA asi alimenta a esa actitud.
y si ambos quieren defender su postura, como ya sabemos siempre la gente encuentra "excusas " para justificar lo que hacen o lo que haran, y mas si son muchos, o sea un grupo.

a que voy ?
que la violencia es inevitable en el ser humano, les guste o no .
hace rato que salimos de las cuevas.......pero .el ser humano que existe hoy ...HOY DIA ....como es ?? 
como andamos en casa ??? 

vamos a otro ejemplo, mas que actual:
tenemos un grupo de personas sin techo que se juntan y van  a un barrio a ocupar casas, a entrar en edificios y tomarlos:

*grupo 1* ---- los sin techo, saben a que van , saben que tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder, ya van con esa idea.
saben que estan robando ,q ue le estan quitando a otros algo , y saben que habra viloencia.
quizas no quieran pensarlo, quizas se llenen de excusas o justificaciones, quizas otros lso manejen o entre si se den animo .

*grupo 2* -- los dueños de esas casas: saben que se viene, y que no se arregla hablando , saben que van a sacarlso de sus casas y bla, bla.......uds saben .

como lo arreglas ?? 

LA VIOLENCIA es inevitable.
el no violento......pierde ante el violento en muchos casos , salvo que los no violentos sean muchos y esten organizados (policia , o sea pagarle a otro para que controle con violencia) .


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......................que gracioso es criticar a la violencia .....................................que triste......para que me pongo a pensar, la proxima vez me dedico a mirar a las pibas y listo .....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

y te quedo el mensaje a medias ¡¡¡¡¡¡ se murio en la r


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2010)

:enfadado:media hora escribiendo y se me fue el permiso para editar....ya lo sigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

me quede  intrigado  ,,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2010)

ya la complete.
al rey lo que pida .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> vamos a otro ejemplo, mas que actual:
> tenemos un grupo de personas sin techo que se juntan y van a un barrio a ocupar casas, a entrar en edificios y tomarlos:
> 
> grupo 1 ---- los sin techo, saben a que van , saben que tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder, ya van con esa idea.
> ...




la solución  era simple y  sin   darles palos a los okupas(ni  gases,ni balas )
el que usurpe se le quita el plan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  y  futuros planes 
dijeron  eso y el parque se vació en cuestión  de minutos  y  sin violencia
PD:
      yo queria darles un poco de gases aunque sea,pero reconozco que  estuvo muy astuto eso de amenazarlos  con  quitarles los planes,asignaciones y todo el dinero que se les  regala por  no tener  u hacer nada(en realidad si hacen algo ,,,votan ,son  votos asegurados)
PD:
    para mi que en secreto  los amenazaron  con darles un trabajo y se rajaron  todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

*ARGENTINA* : ¡ Potencia mundial en importación de pobres y su pobreza !


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el que usurpe se le quita el plan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y futuros planes
> dijeron eso y el parque se vació en cuestión de minutos y sin violencia
> PD:


 
no sabia eso, debe ser nuevo.
que interesante...........por que me hace pensar varias cosas:

1 -- en verdad no trabajaban
2 -- el gobierno de turno, el que les da los planes LOS MANEJA ,los tiene disponibles como "fuerza para militar" con un "sueldo" a lo planes.
si quieren los mandan a ocupar , o a saquear, o los hacen retroceder.
3 -- esa gente.......como la haces trabajar o que "se inserete en la sociedad el dia de mañana " ???? 

me parece rey julien que tenes razon , gases a esos , pero guarda algunos disparos que hay que ir a la casa rosada que ahi tambien esta ocupada por sinverguenzas....y llevemos tambien perdigones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ......como la haces trabajar o que "se inserete en la sociedad el dia de mañana " ????


 
Y los 4 o 5 hijos , o más , que se criaron , educaron y formaron de esa manera ¿ Cómo se van a incluir ?

¿ O quedarán eternamente excluidos y multiplicándose logaritmicamente ?

Por eso EEUU trata de subir a los negros a clase media , para que se reproduzcan menos  sinó algún día van a ser mayoría y hasta podrían votar a un presidente negro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> casa rosada que ahi tambien esta ocupada por sinverguenzas....y llevemos tambien perdigones.
> 3 -- esa gente.......como la haces trabajar o que "se inserete en la sociedad el dia de mañana " ????


a esos los manejamos con el voto ''les quitamos los votos''(si a los otros les quitamos los planes a estos le quitamos los votos)
al 3  = esa generación ya esta perdida,solo queda que de alguna manera a sus hijos  les de vergüenza  ser  larvas y se rectifiquen  / o darles una buena educación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

No pueden tener verguenza de lo que para ellos está normalizado


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y los 4 o 5 hijos , o más , que se criaron , educaron y formaron de esa manera ¿ Cómo se van a incluir ?
> 
> ¿ O quedarán eternamente excluidos y multiplicándose logaritmicamente ?
> 
> Por eso EEUU trata de subir a los negros a clase media , para que se reproduzcan menos  sinó algún día van a ser mayoría y hasta podrían votar a un presidente negro


 


ma................que ???
este esta pintado ??? ..........siempre me engañan los politicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ma................que ???
> este esta pintado ??? ..........siempre me engañan los politicos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a esos los manejamos con el voto ''les quitamos los votos''(si a los otros les quitamos los planes a estos le quitamos los votos)


....................................................................

rey julien, estar en el trono te hace perderte de la realidad.
no les podes quitar el voto, mira la historia no se puede.
es una calesita, no una democracia.

y volviendo a este asunto de los terrenos tomados, hoy escuche a una que habin tomado en no se donde el terrreno, aca va la explicacion:

*"escuche que estaban tomando terrenitos asi que vine corriendo para no quedarme sin uno".*

y me recorde la epoca de saqueos  y esa frase que marque es similar a decir:
escuche que estaban saqueando o robando un supèr aca cerca y fui corriendo, no me quise quedar sin "mi" parte.

o otras de las frases:
"no tengo casa digna y la necesito" 

y me hizo recordar a cuando mis viejos vinieron aca a la Argentina, tampoco tenian una casa digna ..............pero eligieron trabajar.


no me leen desde hace años :
el ser humano siempre pone excusas, hasta hitler, por desgracia cada vez hay mas gente asi, que es hipocrita, que vive de justificarse y poner excusas.
hitler si hubiese estado solo NO HUBIESE HECHO NADA pero hbia mucha gente con ganas de ser HDP y poner excusas.

yo lo veia venir hace mucho, ahora.............que hacer ????
no se , se requiere inteligencia y mano firme y ganas de hacer las cosas bien.
inteligencia , por decirlo de algun modo hay , por que lso que nos gobiernan son inteligentes, lastima que tambien sociopatas.
mano firme, por lo que puse de su condicion psicologica se que no les molestaria.
el asunto es que su destino no es el correcto.

por eso no me caliento mas ysigo con lo de ginecologia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No pueden tener verguenza de lo que para ellos está normalizado



los políticos no,esos  carecen de vergüenza   ,,  yo digo que los  niños de  los  maleantes no politicos  


> rey julien, estar en el trono te hace perderte de la realidad.
> no les podes quitar el voto, mira la historia no se puede.
> es una calesita, no una democracia.



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡tomalo vos dame la ai tomala vos dame la ami¡¡¡¡viva la calesita ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

ya se que eso de los votos si se los quitamos etc etc etc,no estoy fuera de la realidad,pero que querés que diga ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
me querés hacer fusilar vos?,
no soy  bueno con buscar palabras elegantes como ustedes ,para decir las cosas

PD:
      yo me rompi el tuje para comprar mi casa y estos larvas,bla bla bla bla


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2010)

lo que pasa rey es que vos sos un rey que comenzo de abajo ...........no naciste en cuna de oro .....POR ESO TE QUEREMOS.

lo de los chicos, cuantas veces les dije y uds. deben saberlo que la gente NO CAMBIA , ymenos uno que desde niño fue criado asi, desde bebe , no ve ni vera otra, es IMPOSIBLE.
el asunto es que esa gente se multiplica yva sembrando odio y dolor.

hay paises que entraron en guerra por el odio ylas diferencias (religiosas en general pero tambien politicas y economicas).

cada uno de estos tipos que salen a la calle *"a trabajar "* , si , asi llaman cuando van a *robar,* los hemos escuchado en programas de Tv cuando los entrevistan y encima lo cuentan asi de campantes.
*y matan a tu hijo o a tu madre o violan a tu novia o hermana o vacian tu casa .*
siempran dolor , odio.

la conclusion es logica.

no


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

ase poco murió un pibe de meningitis y el pibe trabajaba en un taller,estudiaba ,buen pibe a pesar de  su familia y sus hermanos y ese  justo el bueno  se murio   y los otros atorrantes no les pasa nada,lo  que me da la pauta que si  algunos   tienen ''salvacion y     pueden ser   en el mañana utiles a la sociedad ,por eso apuesto a la educacion
PD:
    mi  cunita fue un cajon de manzanas segun mi  mama


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> cada uno de estos tipos que salen a la calle *"a trabajar "* , si , asi llaman cuando van a *robar,* los hemos escuchado en programas de Tv cuando los entrevistan y encima lo cuentan asi de campantes.
> *y matan a tu hijo o a tu madre o violan a tu novia o hermana o vacian tu casa .*
> siempran dolor , odio.



Si solo fuera eso nomás.....
Si matás a uno cuando te están choreando y te tienen amenzado, la familia te hace juicio por que _*"el pobre estaba trabajando para darle de comer a sus hijos!" *_ ...y no solo que te hacen el juicio, sino que un juez forro encima les dá la razón!!!!   

Y ya me fuí a la mi****da otra vez.... :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

*"Poner a alguien en el bronce y hacerlo perfecto y ejemplar no ayuda a nadie. Ni San Martín, ni Sarmiento, ni Urquiza, ni... Nuestra historia oficial está demasiado llena de héroes "convenientes".*

Qué bien esas palabras, me recuerda otra sección donde se pide hacer reconocimiento a foristas o moderadores destacados. Realmente es injusto sobremanera ensalzar a quien no tiene más mérito que otros. Porque por ejemplo, en el tema de la Independencia sudamericana, dónde quedan los soldados que hicieron posible tal hazaña? Dónde quedan las madres que sacrificaron a sus hijos por el bien de la libertad? La historia real está plagada de héroes anónimos sin cuyo concurso aún seríamos dependientes de otros gobiernos. 

Por otro lado, que reconocimiento darle a quienes heroicamente se opusieron a los ejércitos libertadores como es el caso de la provincia de Pasto que siempre se opuso a las ideas de independencia por convicción, no por conveniencia?

En el caso colombiano, quién asegura que fue mejor la independencia que la colonia? La misma historia coincide en que las leyes de la corona eran justas. Resumiendo, qué importancia tiene la historia diferente de aprender de los errores?


----------

